# Super Paper Mario Wallpaper



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2007)

I just finished making a Super Paper Mario wallpaper, purely because I was bored and wanted to try out my new Photoshop CS3 (which I *cough*bought*cough*).

Didn't take me long, but I think it's still pretty cool. The wallpaper is made for a wide-screen monitor (like mine).

Thumbnail (clicky): 



I also have a sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (38 kb)

And a userbar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (27 kb)

```
[img]http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/salamence502/Userbars/SPaperMarioUBJPG.jpg[/img]
```

If anyone would like a full-resolution wallpaper (1440x900 px), PM me your e-mail asking for the wallpaper (the file is too big to be uploaded to my Photobucket).


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 9, 2007)

your sig really is impressive 9/10


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2007)

Didya check the wallpaper?

And I'm making a userbar right now.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 9, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> Didya check the wallpaper?
> 
> And I'm making a userbar right now.



yes i did, Very nice


----------



## qusai (Apr 9, 2007)

respect, send me the 1440x900 please, ill use it on my macbook pro


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2007)

Yays! Another Mac user!

If everything goes OK, it's should be in your e-mail inbox.


----------



## qusai (Apr 9, 2007)

yep, it's there, thanks dude


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 9, 2007)

Great wallpaper, but the sig is a bit dull. Maybe it could be brighter?

- Sam


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 9, 2007)

nice background thanks!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> Great wallpaper, but the sig is a bit dull. Maybe it could be brighter?
> 
> - Sam



The sig is poor quality, just because gbatemp has a limit of 50 kb sigs. This is the original:


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 9, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Great wallpaper, but the sig is a bit dull. Maybe it could be brighter?
> ...



The sigs look the same...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure the effect you used on the wallpaper really fits in with SPM? Maybe something more cartoonish rather than abstract.

Loving the userbar tho


----------



## qusai (Apr 10, 2007)

the sigs dont look the same.. the one he's using now is more saturated and blurrier


----------



## bobrules (Apr 10, 2007)

Lol i see no difference between the two.


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> the sigs dont look the same.. the one he's using now is more saturated and blurrier



Yeah, its just i was expecting it to be alot more vibrant.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, the uncompressed sig looks a little nicer

- Sam


----------

